# HELP!!12 PB Goldens and 1 GoldenDoodle Scottsville, KY. BREEDER DOWNSIZING



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Just got the email on these guys and wanted to see if anyone is close to these guys to offer assistance...

Shelter info:
*Allen County-Scottsville Animal Shelter* 
51 Humane Lane 

Scottsville, KY 42164 
Phone: 270-618-7387

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY123.html

Dalton:


Sadie:
 

Ryder:


Beau:


Rey:
 

Crawford:


Grace:
 





Britt:
 

Scarlett:


Ginger:


Pudden:


Valentine:
 

Samantha:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, that many and there all beautiful, some one help.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG Unbelievable

What is this shelter like?


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Not sure, seems like the town animal control.... awful situation, I was told they were taken from a breeder. They are trying to cut down on the number of dogs he has, but sad nothing about the living conditions?? Is anyone close to these guys??


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I contacted GRRAND


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

**** BYBs!

Email NRGRR. I don't want to since I volunteer with them, but our group might jump in to save them.
[email protected]

Try it, it may work!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay fostermom, I will do it right now....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Many of these Goldens are Seniors!!*

*Many of the Goldens are SENIORS !!!!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ryder, Dalton, Brill, Ginger, Grace & Samantha, are Seniors.*

there are TWO PAGES OR MORE OF DOGS!

*Samantha (Senior-B.D. 9/9/00) and Valentine are MOTHER & DAUGHTER
AND WOULD LIKE TO FIND A HOME TOGETHER!!!*
Look at them!!
Attached Images


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just breaks my heart.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG! This just makes me so sick. I hope some rescues in that area can help. What is it with the huge amount of homeless goldens in Kentucky or do we just not know about the others?

I hope some rescue groups have enough foster homes. We are out of foster homes in our area. 

Fostermom, why is it you can't contact them if it is your group? Just wondering?

I emailed them too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Samantha looks just like my Selka. God.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Who from GRF is from Kentucky? Can anyone contact them?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

isn't their a golden sanctuary somewhere for senior goldens? All these goldens are seniors and have the happiest sweet faces even with their horrible circumstances!

I emailed one in W. Virginia also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles:

KYGUY is from KY.
I think a couple of Golden Ret. Rescues will help these 12 or 13 dogs.

I think the Golden Sanctuary you're talking about is in CA.

Can't remember the name.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never dealt with rescues before, but I looked on a map and see that GRRAND is the only rescue in KY. Allen County, KY is in the southern portion of the state so what about trying some of the ones in Tenn.? Like I said when it comes to this, I am clueless, but they are so beautiful. Maybe someone could contact the rescues in Tenn. Here's a list:

http://www.heartlandgoldenrescue.org/

http://www.magrr.org/

http://www.rescueagolden.org/

http://www.tvgrr.com/

I will also send an email to NRGRR. This just breaks my heart. I hope someone helps these beautiful, sweet faced Goldens.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm going to e-mail Homewardbound in CA to see if there's any way they can help. It's a long drive, and airtransport is out now because of ground temperatures.

Margaret


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Debles said:


> isn't their a golden sanctuary somewhere for senior goldens? All these goldens are seniors and have the happiest sweet faces even with their horrible circumstances!
> 
> I emailed one in W. Virginia also.


Ohmigosh those are gorgeous dogs!

Yes there is a golden sanctuary. the ones I know are:
http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/

http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/

then there is the senior dog project:
http://www.srdogs.com/


----------



## raptorman (Apr 17, 2008)

Why are these goldens not closer. I've been looking for a golden to adopt for awhile. There are so many beautiful dogs, I looked at the site for the rescue of the month in Col. and they too have alot of younger goldens. Here in Canada, especially Nova Scotia there are rarely, if any goldens to adopt


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> OMG! This just makes me so sick. I hope some rescues in that area can help. What is it with the huge amount of homeless goldens in Kentucky or do we just not know about the others?
> 
> I hope some rescue groups have enough foster homes. We are out of foster homes in our area.
> 
> ...


Because I don't want to(and can't) use up all of my favors. The last couple I have brought in have been mixes and we really are not supposed to bring in mixes. There is just a fine line there.

GoldenGirlTN, did you get a response?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I emailed the Almost Heaven sanctuary and the Hearts United shelter in NE.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

The Goldstock Fund and the GRCA National Rescue Committe are also at work trying to make contact with local rescues to help this dogs.

Homeward Bound in Ca would certainly take them. The best option would be to get them in rescue closer. Many of us are busy on the phones and email trying to secure their safety.

If anyone has contacts or is in the area, please email me at my regular email addy: [email protected]

I may not get back here to check regularly, so private email will get to me the quickest.

Deb


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Fostermom- I have not received any contact yet...

I am a volunteer with Middle TN Golden Retriever Rescue. We are aware of this situation and and willing to help some of them. We were waiting to see what the KY rescues were going to do first because they are closer. It has been difficult to get ahold of anyone in the KY area, I know they have been bombarded with Goldens over the last few months. Are there any posters on here in the southern KY area? Several of our volunteers myself included would be willing to drive to the KY/TN border to bring some down... is there anyone who can help get them there??

Nicole
"BaileysMom"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirl*

GoldenGirl:

See SpudMom's Post. Email her.
They are willing to help.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Contact has been made with GRAND, Middle Tennessee and at least one other group. Supposedly, someone has spoken to the shelter and the dogs should be safe until the shelter opens next week and rescue can get to the dogs.

Thanks to everyone for the great networking!

Deb


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SpudsMom*

SpudsMom:

Do you meant that two rescues are taking all 12 of the Golden Rets. plus the GoldenDoodle?

That is wonderful!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

We spoke with the shelter yesterday, not sure how many we are taking in. Luckily we adopted out 4 Goldens in the past week and a half....will keep you guys posted. I think we are at a stand still until the shelter reopens...


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Just wanted to update, 3 more Goldens have been added to the list:

Glory:


Hope:


Sweetie:
 





THESE POOR DOGS!! TALK ABOUT RAINING GOLDENS!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My contact with our rescue is calling the shelter tomorrow. We may be taking a couple in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom and All*

Fostermom:

Thank you for helping!! That is wonderful.

*Please let [email protected]
know!*

I emld. Deb [email protected] and she replied and I asked her permission to post this:

Not to worry. Yes there are two or three “local” groups that will step in, but the general rescue community is behind them. A number of groups on the east coast are more than willing to take dogs. One in particular is Peppertree in NY which is all breed, and has worked with a reputable transport company, so we will get out the goldens, and almost goldens (VBG) and get them safe with rescue. 

One of the joys of my job working on the National level is seeing the team work in saving dogs. I’m in CA, the original contact is in NC and Peppertree is in NY, and with networking we got a plan and someone will be at the front door of the shelter when it opens on Monday.

Will update as I learn more.

Deb



Hi, Spuds Mom:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY123.html

I saw your msg. Do you mean two rescues are going to save all 12 of the Golden Rets. and the Goldendoodle.

There might be more Golden Rets. there besides those 12!

Will you update us?

At least six of the Goldens there are Seniors.
Did you see Samanta Senior) and her daughter Valentine-it says they'd like to have a home together.
(Pictures Attached Above)

Bless You!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I emailed her Karen. Thanks!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks you guys for all your hard work!
Those sweet smiling dogs are so grateful!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Just received contact from Anne who runs our chapter of the rescue. We will be taking in several dogs with assistance from the national rescue group. They will be arriving here Wednesday. Not sure of exactly how many we are taking, we will find that out tomorrow. Can't wait to get these guys into our foster homes and show that what love is all about, they deserve to live the rest of their lives in the (literally) lap of luxury.... I'll keep you all posted...

Nicole

P.S. Fostermom- that's great that you guys are taking some in also!! YAY!!


----------



## raptorman (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi guys, it sounds like the goldens are coming closer east, does anyone know how close to the Canadian border we might be getting. I'm in Nova Scotia, and some of you have mentioned that I could drive to get a golden, which I'm not totally opposed to but it is probually around 6 hours to the border of Maine from here. Does anyone know what shelter might be getting them around here? Is it in New York?
Just a thought, they have some wonderful dogs there!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*raptorman*

Raptorman:

*Email Deb for sure! She is the one who knows.
Her email is: 
[email protected]

*Peppertree was one rescued mentioned and they are in NY

Here is her quote:
Yes there are two or three “local” groups that will step in, but the general rescue community is behind them. A number of groups on the east coast are more than willing to take dogs. One in particular is Peppertree in NY which is all breed, and has worked with a reputable transport company, so we will get out the goldens, and almost goldens (VBG) and get them safe with rescue.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Please contact me if there is anything 
I can do, fundraising to get these dogs on
planes to rescues, phone calls to arrange transport, etc.


Sharon
volunteer - Homeward Bound - Sacramento, CA
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TimeforGoldens*

TimeforGoldens:

Please email Deb at:
[email protected]

I am sure she can give you something to help with!

Thank You!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW! Great networking everyone to save all these beautiful goldens!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My contact was informed that GRRAND has committed to all of the goldens and the doodle. I am not sure where she got that information. Deb sent me a contact name which I had forwarded on, so I don't know if she got it from the contact or not.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

Thanks.

Will you pls. email Deb and tell her this, if you know it's true.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, GRAND and Mid Tenn are the ones that will be getting the dogs. They will evaluate the dogs and determine what help from the other rescues will be needed. 

In these type of situations with multiple dogs, one rescue steps up and is the group of record for dealing with shelters. The goal is always to get the dogs out of a shelter and safe. Then the evaluations are done and it is determined what is best for the dogs. Many mill dogs can have issues that need some experienced foster homes to reasuure them, socialize etc. Many rescues have experience with shy mill dogs and getting the dogs placed with rescues that can best help them is always the goal.

Ten plus rescue groups in the south and east are standing by to help as needed. 

Thanks!

Deb


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! Great work people!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spudsmom*

Spudsmom:

Thanks for the MIRACLE Update!!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

raptorman said:


> Hi guys, it sounds like the goldens are coming closer east, does anyone know how close to the Canadian border we might be getting. I'm in Nova Scotia, and some of you have mentioned that I could drive to get a golden, which I'm not totally opposed to but it is probually around 6 hours to the border of Maine from here. Does anyone know what shelter might be getting them around here? Is it in New York?
> Just a thought, they have some wonderful dogs there!


If Peppertree rescue does take some, they are in Albany,NY.


----------



## raptorman (Apr 17, 2008)

I contacted grand rescue but they say they only adopt out to states around them(don't remember which ones)
I also emailed the other rescues that someone mentioned that are closer(In New York) but I haven't heard from them yet.
We'll see!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How far are you from Toronto? It was mentioned on this forum that the TAS were taking in some rescues. I know nothing about them though.


----------



## raptorman (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, I just responded on another thread too. I'm in Nova Scotia, so closer to the New England states.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raptorman*

Raptorman:

*There are Golden Ret. Rescues in Canada-here they are:
http://grca-nrc.org/LocalRescues-Canada.htm*
Here is the link to all of the Golden Retriever Rescues.
http://grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm
*
Yankee Golden Ret. Rescue is in Maine.*
My Husband's Sister adopted her sweet Golden Ret. from them last summer and I got to meet her. They are in love with YGRR and their Golden Ret. Girl!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Spudsmom:
Do you know if these are all the dogs that this "owner" had? I heard something about these dogs being taken to "downsize" the breeder. Not sure if you knew any more info on that or not...

Nicole


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirl*

GoldenGirl:

I saw that Downsize term used in original post of these babies I believe.

Have you heard any updates on these Golden Rets. and the GoldenDoodle???


----------

